# Iowa Honey Bees & Beekeeping Supplies For Sale - Lappe's Bee Supply



## Lappe's Bee Supply (Jun 13, 2016)

We have 2 and 3 pound packages of honey bees, 5 frame nucs, and beekeeping equipment on sale right now.

https://www.lappesbeesupply.com/nucs-queens-and-package-bees/

Thanks for looking, and Happy Beekeeping!


----------

